# Custom CC Dummy



## Spdu4ia (Aug 6, 2009)

Friend of mine is setting up this Surly Big Dummy for a cross country trip. Bags aren't on it yet but here is a preview. I don't have build specs but I'll try to answer questions.









-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

Dialed-in! Nice shots, and killer build. Makes my little Goat-ridin' heart go pitter-patter, pitter-patter. Especially the Holy Red Rohloff. Wish that had been available when I built mine!

Dylan
Owner of The Goat


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

whoa... that is beyond hell-a-swank


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Very very very insanely nice attention to the details on this build!!! :thumbsup: Completely freakin' awesome-o!!!  Utility bikes were never meant to look _that_ good!


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Holy Karp!!*

Work of art. Beautiful! :thumbsup:


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

Seeing those Pitlocks reminds me that I need to install mine. Threw the front Pitlock on my Trucker's SON front hub for the cross-country trip for now.

Question: What's being used to *mount* the red Schmidt Edelux?


----------



## Spdu4ia (Aug 6, 2009)

I'll relay the question because I have no idea.


----------



## gregclimbs (Sep 21, 2006)

mangoman said:


> Question: What's being used to *mount* the red Schmidt Edelux?


Looks like the CYO mount from here:

http://www.peterwhitecycles.com/schmidt-headlights.asp

g


----------



## jedrake (May 23, 2010)

I admire artful bikes like this, but I'm not sure I would want to own one. I would never ride it hard because I would always be scared of damaging the wicked sweet paint job.

Very nice though.


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

Very swank, top notch!


----------



## MauricioB (Oct 16, 2007)

Totally overboard. Lovez it.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

holy batman thats amazing. 
that thing would kick so much ass.


----------



## FastFix (Sep 29, 2007)

Digging the pinstriping, nicely done. Excellent photos also.


----------



## Spdu4ia (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks. I did the all the pinstriping on the frame before the shoot.


----------



## KWN (Feb 15, 2006)

sick as f^©#!


----------



## gregclimbs (Sep 21, 2006)

Spdu4ia said:


> Thanks. I did the all the pinstriping on the frame before the shoot.


I like it. A lot.

I just home you put a **** ton of clear coat over that nice handywork...



g


----------



## Spdu4ia (Aug 6, 2009)

there are quite a few layers of clear on it now haha.


----------



## slickscustoms (Sep 12, 2009)

nice pinstriping!


----------



## superjohnny (Aug 5, 2005)

Clearly it's just me, but seems over done. Half the point of the dummy is it's utility and somehow this just seems to go against that grain. Not that it's not beautiful or well done... Its just unreasonably expensive.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

superjohnny said:


> Clearly it's just me, but seems over done. Half the point of the dummy is it's utility and somehow this just seems to go against that grain. Not that it's not beautiful or well done... Its just unreasonably expensive.


Well, I say, "If you've got the money to spend, then splurge like a drunk-ass fool!!!". Yes, cargo bikes aren't supposed to look that nice, but if you can afford to go the bling route, you'll feel better about yourself at some point&#8230; or something&#8230; wait, what were we talking about now?


----------



## Vermont29er (May 27, 2006)

Better not leave that thing unattended!

What pump is that?


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Vermont29er said:


> Better not leave that thing unattended!


I just picked up an Abus Granit CityChain X-Plus 1060 lock (the 170cm version) for my Big Dummy (ordered through the local motorcycle parts shop):

http://www.abus.de/us/main.asp?Scre...14364228&select=0104b02&artikel=4003318286254

A small investment to help secure a larger one.


----------



## Osborn (Jul 26, 2010)

Wow, that's the most amazing big dummy I've seen, and I've seen some cool ones. What a beautiful bike.


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

THAT is so hot it is THERMONUCLEAR


----------



## tls36 (Dec 10, 2005)

Code brakes, tons of detail on that beast!!!!


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

A bike is a tool. Tools that are well designed for the task and hold up over the long haul are much prized. Ones that do the job well and are also works of art in and of themselves are a rare treat. I'm glad we got to see it here. 

Nice application of the matching red anodized, Rohloff, Schmidt hubs, and Edelux. Together they cost the same as a nice bike. Discs are a really nice touch as is the Caddy Head badge. Superb pinstripping job it not easy to be symetric on round tubes.


----------



## tl1 (Dec 21, 2003)

*Yes*



pimpbot said:


> Work of art. Beautiful! :thumbsup:


Much like a velvet Elvis painting or dogs playing poker.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

I was thinking more in lines of a finely crafted shotgun:

http://www.gueriniusa.com/gun_models/tempio/Tempio.shtml

It may not be my choice, but is very well crafted.


----------



## sport (Dec 26, 2007)

a. Awesome.

b. AWESOME.

c. There have been several reports of pinhead and other brands of locking skewers not having sufficient hold to keep the wheels in dropouts with disk brakes. This would probably be exacerbated with the hugeness that is a dummy.


----------



## watkinscapital (Sep 14, 2010)

Wow. That is one awesome looking rig, well thought out!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Dang, this bike is incredible. Whatever happened to the completed bike photos?? 

Looks like a $5000 cargo bike!

A couple of questions:

- is the rear fender really needed? The rear racks should act as a rear fender right?

- is the suspension post beneficial? A looong wheelbase steel bike really has a smooth ride. A thudbuster might just be more trouble than its worth.

fc


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

francois said:


> Dang, this bike is incredible. Whatever happened to the completed bike photos??
> 
> Looks like a $5000 cargo bike!
> 
> ...


The rear fender isn't really needed, as the deck will take care of at least 80% of the gunk flying up from the rear tire. The suspension post is unnecessary, in my opinion&#8230; but then again I only have about 1,000 miles of riding under way on my Big Dummy.


----------



## Endomaniac (Jan 6, 2004)

I run a rear fender on my Dummy, I find that without it the bags and their contents get wet allot faster. Riding on wet streets and through puddles soaks the bags fairly quickly without a fender but they don’t seem to get wet at all with the fender. When riding in the rain I think my bags get more water from the rear tire than from the sky without a fender.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

This beautiful bike needs Shimano barcon shifters.






I believe these fenders are here for aesthetic reasons. Also, the bike will probably be used without cargo sometimes.

fc


----------



## MABman (Oct 5, 2008)

francois said:


> This beautiful bike needs Shimano barcon shifters.
> 
> fc


It has a Rohloff hub and thus not thumbshifter compatible.

Nice bike. A bit over the top perhaps but not the first ott bike to be posted on mtbr for sure.


----------



## dr2chase (Apr 26, 2010)

*Don't know if you can clearcoat the cargo area enough*

First xtracycle, I wore the paint right off in places. Added paint, wore it off again.

After that, and for my Dummy, I just wrapped it all up in synthetic-cork handlebar tape; survives the abrasion, and also cuts down on clanking when I carry bottles of stuff.


----------

